# Sad news - prayers requested



## TNL (Jan 6, 2005)

Jimmy Gretzinger's wife Dana passed away yesterday of cancer. She was only 42. Please include Jimmy and his family in your prayers.

Godspeed.


----------



## dankoustas (Sep 18, 2007)

That is awful, so sorry to hear that. I think Jimmy does a great job on MOOD and I actually was at an event years ago where he spoke. He talked hunting of course but he also talked at length about his Faith. True man of God and a great sportsman to boot. Dan


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Aye.


----------



## NonTypicalCPA (Feb 16, 2007)

Cancer sucks! My wife has had it twice. Prayers for he and his family.


----------



## Jim Orman (Aug 21, 2012)

NonTypicalCPA said:


> Cancer sucks! My wife has had it twice. Prayers for he and his family.


So sorry hear this god bless him and family


----------



## fishdip (Dec 29, 2010)

My thoughts and prayers for Dana,Jimmy & family


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

We will keep them in our prayers


----------



## Winterover (Jan 22, 2001)

Keeping the family in my prayers.


----------



## Masterblaster1 (Sep 28, 2004)

Watch the show every week. So sorry for your loss Gretzinger family.


----------



## Martian (Apr 28, 2011)

far too young, very sorry prayers to him, and all cancer patients, and their familys. I know aa little about it, My Son was diagnosed with leukemia, when he was 4. He is 44 today with a 4 year old of his own


----------



## 2slick (Jan 19, 2010)

TNL said:


> Jimmy Gretzinger's wife Dana passed away yesterday of cancer. She was only 42. Please include Jimmy and his family in your prayers.
> 
> Godspeed.


Thoughts and prayers to Jimmy and family.


----------



## NEW HUDSON WALT (Jan 11, 2009)

Prayers for the Gretzinger family.


----------



## shotgun12 (Jul 19, 2005)

so sad, prayers on the way.


----------



## Brian Berg (Jun 22, 2013)

Prayer sent..


----------



## Duckhunter66 (Nov 24, 2013)

Prayers sent.


----------

